# Somebody take me!!



## gsp754 (Sep 29, 2012)

I've spent the last 2 hours looking at this page, now I want to go bowfishing! It looks like it would be a blast! 
My problem is I don't know anybody that bowfishes, so if anyone needs someone to go with them, I'm game!!! I really want to try it, I'm serious if anyone would take me with them let me know.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Sep 30, 2012)

Where u from


----------



## castandblast (Oct 1, 2012)

shoot me a pm. Im in Northwest ga. If I can't i can probably find someone who can. It will be in the late winter/early spring before I go again. I just took all the fan and light setup off the boat for duck season.


----------



## take em (Oct 3, 2012)

Someone please take him. Check the thread below and trust me, you will want to.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=711528&highlight=


----------



## gsp754 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the help take em, i dont expect anyone to go out of their way. If its convenient and you have enough room i would love to go. 
Cast&blast, i will message you when i get in the stand in the morning, I'm going to bed tonight. 
Upsouth, i am in Dallas GA, its about 30 minutes west of Atlanta,


----------

